# Jet air cleaner AFS 1000B pre filters



## BamaCummins (Aug 10, 2008)

Anybody tried retrofitting a REAL 12×24 filter for this unit? Although the JET filter says 12×24 it is actually slightly smaller. Hate to buy filters that cost 3 times as much as I can buy at the hardware store. JET really boogered us on this one, they want to sell their filters.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I have the same problem with my delta. At some point I'll take the time to solve the problem.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the post I'm in the same dilemma with a similar Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter w/ Remote. Looking forward to posts about fixes.


----------



## BamaCummins (Aug 10, 2008)

Measured my filter and it is 23 1/2×11 1/2, thanks JET for making this a problem.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I am sure Jet/Delta/Grizzly didn't make this to create a problem- they made it to MAKE MONEY 

as far as they are all concerned - there is no problem here… you have an air filter -and they have the filters that fit it for you… isn't that just picture perfect?

proprietary …. gotta love that concept… same with some other green brands that you can only fit their blades, and hoses to them… kinda $ucks.


----------



## cbMerlin (Jan 13, 2009)

I found "Endust" filters at my local Lowes 3 for $6.97 that fit my Jet. They are 12×24 but measure 11.5×23.5. They fit perfectly and seem to work very well. Passed it along to my brother for his shop, he's pleased as well. They are Merv 6 for what that's worth. Can't find the micron rating. I change them rather frequently when I do a lot of sanding but at a couple bucks each it's not too bad.


----------



## BamaCummins (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information, I'll try to get some.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a Delta, which is the same size. I found that if I bent the lower lip of the filter holder out, parallel with the bottom of the unit, the after market filters would fit.


----------



## dhg (Mar 27, 2008)

Good timing for me on this thread as I just bought the Jet 1000B last friday and hoped that a good furnace would fit. (Thanks for the info cbMerlin)

My problem at the moment is trying to figure out where to mount it. I have an 8' ceiling in my shop with the main I-beam running down the middle of it. it i mount the unit to the ceiling i feel that the exhaust air wouldn't circulate very well. My shop is 25' x 25'. I would have to wear a hardhat if i mounted it below the beam anywhere in the shop! Currently it's on a cart that I can roll around where i want it. It might stay there unless you guys have some ideas.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I attached mine on the wall. With the bottom surface tight to the wall. The instructions stated that way to mount it was OK.


----------



## cbMerlin (Jan 13, 2009)

dhg - The guy at Workwerks here in Columbus, Ohio suggested I mount it close to my wall so it creates almost a tornado effect in my shop with the air movement. I'm wondering if you did that at one end of your I-beam, close to the wall, if you could forego the hard hat. It might be out of the way enough not to cause you a problem. I'd probably still hang something of the corners, my bald head doesn't seem to heal as fast as others, that's why I always wear a ball cap in my shop just in case. If you mounted it like Karson, it would be even further out of the way. On another note; I have a 30,000 Btu gas heater heater installed on one wall (complete with carbon monoxide detector w/led read out - safety first). I used to have cold spots across the shop from the heater as well as very low (4-5 PPM) on the detector. Ever since I installed air cleaner the circulation has eliminated the cold spots and my dectector reads 0. Nice side benefit!


----------



## dhg (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll look into both suggestions. thanks for the input.

Karson, i'm assuming that you have the exhaust pointed toward the floor. How far from the ceiling did you mount it?


----------



## Beezle (Jan 22, 2011)

Just an update to this - I bought some 3M Filtrete 1×12x24 filters to try in this machine and they DO fit. Snug, but they do not bend at all. These are of course expensive filters, but they do seem work quite well.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I stacked 3M filters from the depot in the air cleaner in the house, had to cut them to fit, taped them up, and they work great


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the JET 1000B, and the 12"x24" filters do fit.
Just have to press'em in there.


----------

